# 18x8 ET 35 on MK5.



## ssunnylee24 (Feb 7, 2009)

About to pick up 18x8 et 35 with 225/40 and was wondering if I'm going to have serious rubbing issuses or not. I'm lowered about 2inches but I'm willing to raise up 1/4 inch if it's an issue. I don't track or auto-x.
Thank you. 
































et 45 on these. 


_Modified by ssunnylee24 at 4:48 PM 12-7-2009_


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

ive got 17x8.5 et 35 on mine. tires are 205/45 and i dont rub at all. 
dont raise it. you just may have to go to a 215/40


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: (tr.:R)*

Okay, Thanks.
do you by any chance have pictures of the set up?


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (ssunnylee24)*

sure do, and i can still go lower. just havent gotten around to it 
rear
















front
























and on my 19's 215/35/19 on an 8.5 et 48


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: (tr.:R)*

That means I need to order new tires.


----------

